# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Bases de donnes

## zoom61

*Bases de donnes
*
**



> Les bases de donnes jouent un rle sans cesse croissant dans les systmes d'information d'entreprise, qu'il s'agisse d'applications de gestion traditionnelles (comptabilit, ventes, dcisionnel...) ou d'applications intranet, e-commerce ou de gestion de la relation client. Comprendre les principes des bases de donnes, les langages d'interrogation et de mise  jour, les techniques d'optimisation et de contrle des requtes, les mthodes de conception et la gestion des transactions devient une ncessit pour tous les professionnels et futurs professionnels de l'informatique. Complet et didactique, l'ouvrage se caractrise par des dfinitions prcises des concepts, une approche clairante des algorithmes et mthodes, de nombreux exemples d'application, une bibliographie commente en fin de chaque chapitre et un recueil d'exercices en fin d'ouvrage. Il traite aussi bien des bases de donnes relationnelles, que des bases de donnes objet et objet-relationnelles.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

